# 1.4T, PCV rupture, air sucking



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The 1.4t has the pcv built into the cam cover.....the 1.8 does not.

The pcv is supposed to 'suck air' at a controlled rate, so yours may not actually have a problem.

Further diagnosis is recommended before you start exchanging parts.

Rob


----------



## russandem (Apr 9, 2014)

Sorry about the title mess up. This is the 1.4


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Threads now merged under 1.4.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

russandem said:


> I've had several issues with our Chevy Cruze Eco '11. We've had a total transmission replacement, BCM issues, trunk button not working since first year, and now we have a ruptured PCV and we happen to be at about 110k miles, which is over the warranty.
> 
> Anyone have issues with this?
> 
> ...


I recieved your PM and read the update.

Now that we know it is a 1.4.........Chevrolet is firm on warranty end.....and you are 10000 beyond, so.......unlikely.

The good news is the cam cover/pcv assembly is fairly inexpensive and I believe it will have the 'O' ring gasket already installed.....under a hundred bucks.
Till the vacuum problem is resolved, disregard all the other codes....they are resultant at this time.

Remove the vent hose at the center of the intake manifold and verify a plastic plunger pin is visable inside the hole pointing at the head.
If the pin is not visable it is jammed into the manifold and likely caused the pcv diaphragm failure......this requires a replacement manifold or a subsequent failure will occur.

Good luck,
Rob


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I thought the PCV rupture problem had a warranty extension? Am I wrong?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't believe so, Jim........I think the only extensions were the water pump and ground cable.

However, I could have missed something too.

Rob


----------



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

I recently had to repair the same thing, and it's not hard at all. First I have to say though that it's not like, totally abnormal for PCV valves to fail in any vehicle. It is a bit more expensive to repair on the 1.4T because of the integrated design, but it's probably a good thing that when it fails, it sticks open rather than clogging, or sticking shut like most do. I also thought the replacement price, and ease of repair was more than reasonable...but anyway. 

Here is the guide from this forum on how to replace the valve cover. 
Here is a dealer on eBay that I bought mine from. Good price, lightning fast, same day shipping (two business days with the free shipping). 
Here is a cheap set of torx / star sockets if you don't have them (needed for the cover bolts).

The only thing I would watch for, and I think it's mentioned in the guide, is to make sure the pre-installed gasket is totally flat before you angle the new cover back on. I forgot to check the inner tracks of the gasket, and had a leak around the coil pack. It's much harder to install a second time when the gasket and channel on the cover are oily. Not do discourage you though; it really is not hard if you take your time, and do it right. 

I also found that for whatever reason, my bluetooth obd2 scanner couldn't clear the fault codes memory, and I had to pull the battery cable to get the CEL reset after the repair. I have no idea why a stabilitrak warning also occur with this problem, but that goes away when it's fixed with no additional steps.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm prettysure there aare 3 special coverage extensions for the Cruze. I'm now thinking theb3rd one is the steering box. Sorry forthe confusion.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> I'm prettysure there aare 3 special coverage extensions for the Cruze. I'm now thinking theb3rd one is the steering box. Sorry forthe confusion.


You are correct.....and I forgot about it too......the steering rack warranty was extended.

Rob


----------



## russandem (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I just checked and the PCV valve is not one of the extensed covered items.


----------



## russandem (Apr 9, 2014)

thanks for trying!


----------



## russandem (Apr 9, 2014)

Replaced the PCV valve in late April and it's busted again.

I called a Chevy Dealer and to change out the intake manifold will be around $3k. This is ridiculous. There needs to be a recall or special price on this since this is a bad design that is known to Chevy.

This car has been a problem since the first year.

Anyone have any suggestions?

Thank you


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

They are way over pricing changing the intake manifold out. Your better off buying it your self and find a local mechanic to do it for you if your not comfortable doing it.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Are you sure they didn't mean 300.00 dollars? No way changing the intake manifold is 3k.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I will have to produce a document that explains the way this PCV system works. What you are experiencing is a failure in the burst disk. The burst disk, as the term suggests, bursts when excessive crankcase pressure is experienced. If you do not resolve the source of the problem, it will continue to reoccur.

There are two check valves that allow air to flow out of the crankcase; one in the intake manifold (like a standard PCV system), and one at the turbo housing inlet. If the one at the turbo housing inlet gets clogged or stuck, it will cause positive crankcase pressure to build up. If the one at the intake manifold disappears (as it has a tendency of doing), it can also cause the burst disk to fail. 

Remove the corrugated hose from the top of the intake manifold. Look inside for an orange nipple. If you cannot find one, apply some isopropyl alcohol to a cotton swab and clean the area deep inside the intake manifold facing the firewall of the vehicle. If the orange nipple is gone, you've found your problem. Unfortunately, the intake manifold is only sold as a kit containing the fuel rail and all four injectors, and can be found for no less than $200 on ebay, and up to $350 elsewhere. While you have the hose off, find a way to seal off the opening to blow into it toward the turbo inlet. If it flows freely, you're fine. If it does not, and there is a restriction, then your check valve at the turbo inlet is stuck closed and needs to be replaced.


----------



## Bbh10 (Dec 16, 2020)

I have the same car and had this replaced 3 times by deal with only less then 65000. This car is crap, my brother has one too. Engine problems every 20 to 30k. The cam smacks the case til it eventually leaks.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Bbh10 said:


> I have the same car and had this replaced 3 times by deal with only less then 65000. This car is crap, my brother has one too. Engine problems every 20 to 30k. The cam smacks the case til it eventually leaks.


No


----------

